# Eclipse update - Systemprozess reagiert nicht mehr



## Warrior7777 (20. Sep 2012)

Hallo miteinander

ich weiss nicht, ob das hier der richtige Ort ist. Wenn nicht, bitte sagt es mir.
Mir ist gerade etwas sehr Komisches passiert: Die App funktionierte. Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich eine Methode aus einem höheren API Level brauche. Also hab ich neue SDK's heruntergeladen. Danach ist meine ListView einfach nicht aufgetaucht. Deswegen hab ich das Build Target wieder auf die vorherige Version gesetzt und die "höhere Methode" wieder auskommentiert. Ich hab auch wieder das vorherige VD verwendet. Nun geschieht Folgendes: Die App startet zwar, aber die ListView erscheint nicht. Nach einer Weile muss die App geschlossen werden, weil ein System-Prozess (des Emulators) nicht mehr reagiert.

Hier die Fehlermeldung:

```
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59): ANR in firstapp (firstapp/.StartActivity)
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59): Reason: keyDispatchingTimedOut
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59): Load: 3.52 / 1.04 / 0.36
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59): CPU usage from 19818ms to 30ms ago:
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   qemud: 90% = 19% user + 70% kernel / faults: 37 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   system_server: 5% = 4% user + 1% kernel / faults: 727 minor 1 major
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   adbd: 1% = 0% user + 1% kernel / faults: 7 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   d.process.acore: 1% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 1529 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   com.svox.pico: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 2636 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   m.android.phone: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 411 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   roid.alarmclock: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 311 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   allpaperchanger: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 298 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   ronsoft.openwnn: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 320 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   ndroid.launcher: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 142 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   ndroid.settings: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 608 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   d.process.media: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 120 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   com.android.mms: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 153 minor
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):   m.android.email: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel / faults: 287 minor 1 major
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):  +.firstapp: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):  +<unknown>: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59):  +<unknown>: 0% = 0% user + 0% kernel
09-20 16:50:37.148: E/ActivityManager(59): TOTAL: 100% = 24% user + 74% kernel + 0% irq + 0% softirq
```

Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte. :bahnhof:


----------



## Warrior7777 (21. Sep 2012)

Ok jetzt läuft anscheinend nicht einmal mehr die App. Wenn ich auf das Fenster klicke, das übrigens nicht mal den App-Namen anzeigt, erscheint folgende Ausgabe in LogCat:

```
09-21 15:48:26.199: W/WindowManager(59): No window to dispatch pointer action 0
```
Wenn ich die Zurück-Taste drücke, reagiert der Emulator zunächst einige Sekunden lang nicht, dann erscheinen en paar Hinweise zu irgendwelchen Signalen, die gesendet werden in LogCat, danach die oben gepostete Fehlermeldung und schliesslich ein Hinweis, dass die App geschlossen werden muss.

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass es sich um einen Fehler des Emulators handelt, nicht von Eclipse... Aber ich wüsste nicht, was sich durch die Updates am VD geändert haben sollte. Das Icon unten in der Windows (7) Leiste hat sich geändert. Wurde der Emulator also doch aktualisiert?

Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Über jede konstruktive Antwort freue ich mich. 

Noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## kaetzacoatl (21. Sep 2012)

Ich würde versuchen eine neue
App auf dem Emulator laufen zu
lassen und wenn diese nicht
funktioniert den Emulator neu
zu installieren.


----------



## Warrior7777 (22. Sep 2012)

Ok habs getestet: Die andere App läuft. Meine "Problem-App" auch, der Name wird angezeigt und LogCat zeigt auch wieder etwas an. Wahrscheinlich ist gestern der Emulator abgestürzt oder so.
Ich konnte das Problem einkreisen: Wenn ich getSystemService(SENSOR_SERVICE) aufrufe, kommt folgende Meldung in LogCat und alles Folgende wird ignoriert, danach muss die App wegen Timeout geschlossen werden:


```
09-22 16:46:39.125: D/qemud(38): client_fd_receive: attempting registration for service 'sensors'
09-22 16:46:39.125: D/qemud(38): client_fd_receive:    -> received channel id 17
```


----------



## Warrior7777 (23. Sep 2012)

Weil das Thema nichts mehr mit dem Titel zu tun hat, habe ich einen neuen Thread eröffnet. Er ist hier zu finden. Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------

